# Suche Gilde



## Stev-O- (13. April 2008)

HI leutz,wollte mal fragen ob hier jemand ne gute raidgilde für mich hat.auf dem server echsenkessel!ich hab absichtlich nicht ins gildenforum geschrieben da dort sowieso niemand nachguckt!

Rasselutelf
Klasse:Schurke
LVL:63,heute bestimmt noch 64

wie gesagt!ich suche eine raidgilde auf dem server echsenkessel!

Ich bin so schnell es geht lvl 70 um dann gleich mit dem raiden anfangen zu können :-))

ich hoffe es meldet sich jemand  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Stev-O-


----------



## Dragonsdeath (13. April 2008)

hmm auf dem server echsenkessel kenne ich mich net so gut aus aber frag doch mal bei den GIGA-Community-Gilden nach^^ (auf hordenseite war es glaube ich Doombringer of GIGA)


----------



## Thranduilo (13. April 2008)

naja
glaube kaum das du hier was fidnen wirst

frag doch einfach im realmforum von deinem server
oder frag gilden auf dem server direkt an
mach einfach /who gruul oder /who schlangenschrein    und schau was da für gilden drin sind
dann bewirb dich bei denen und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stev-O- (13. April 2008)

Doombringer of GIGA -.-  

das ist die übelste gimp gilde!!die warten auf leute im lvl 1er stratgebieten und inviten ohne zu fragen!so ein kack brauch ich nicht!ich will richtig raiden!
und in den realmforen ist ehh nix zu finden...


----------



## Megamage (13. April 2008)

-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyecatcha (14. April 2008)

Naja Raidgilde mit 64 zu finden ist recht schwer. Weil die meisten die TK SSC MH oder BT gehen setzen schon ein Equipt voraus, was du bestimm tnicht bieten kannst. Gibts bei euch keine kleineren Gilden die noch Kara gehen?


----------



## Romosh (15. April 2008)

Eyecatcha schrieb:


> Naja Raidgilde mit 64 zu finden ist recht schwer. Weil die meisten die TK SSC MH oder BT gehen setzen schon ein Equipt voraus, was du bestimm tnicht bieten kannst. Gibts bei euch keine kleineren Gilden die noch Kara gehen?




Naja wir sind zwar nicht auf dem Echsenkessel, aber wenn Du Lust verspührst dich zu bewerben kann man ja  mal schauen was man tun kann ^^


----------

